# Where Can i get rims?



## caveman (Apr 28, 2013)

i am interested in getting new rims. i would like some 18s that are white and actually fit the cruze properly. i dont like the look of rims that can fit multiple bolt patterns. does anyone know so good places that have good selections on rims? thanks.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://bit.ly/1bkXucI


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You can check out CarID, one of our vendors, LOTS of wheels to choose from!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

I bought my 18" Motegi from kxwheels.com. I live in canada so wanted to save $ on shipping. Mounted and balanced. Great service. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Carid, wheelfire, tirerack are the three I know off the top of my head. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

without starting another thread.. Anyone know if these would fit a cruze? Tenzo R wheels 4-bolt uni-lug bolt pattern, they have them listed for sale near me. Said they came off a Cobalt.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

7becker7 said:


> without starting another thread.. Anyone know if these would fit a cruze? Tenzo R wheels 4-bolt uni-lug bolt pattern, they have them listed for sale near me. Said they came off a Cobalt.
> View attachment 39266


Cruze bolt pattern is 5x105.
Cruze diesel is 5x115.

You will need to find a 10 hole wheel (or 5) that carries the correct bolt pattern as shown above depending on the model you own.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

gotchya. thanks. i knew the cruze succeeded the cobalt so i didnt know if they were similar bolt.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder why the Cruze diesels bolt pattern is slightly larger than the regular gas Cruze?


----------

